# Installing Vent Cap for Range Hood in Cold Weather



## HalCrimm (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello, 

New to the site but looking for help.
I just rearranged my kitchen and added a range hood that will vent out the roof. I am fairly handy so I think I am capable of doing this myself. I am looking for guidance on installing during cold weather. I really don't want it to leak, obviously, but snow is coming. Is there anything other than roofing caulk that I will need to apply between the cap and the shingles to secure them correctly. Any help is appreciated.

Thank you
Hal


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2010)

If you look at the way the plumbing vents are cut into the shingles you will probably need to install the flashing for the vent of the range in a similar manner. Do not just set the flashing on top of the roof and caulk. The top of the flange, down to the bottom needs to be under the fshingles, but open directly under the vent at the bottom. Apply a small quarter sized spot of roofing caulk under the shingles at the bottom and anywhere that you fracture the seal strips of the shingles. You shouldn't see any roof cement when finished installing the vent. Roof caulk is not meant to be exposed to UV.

If you don't feel comfortable climbing on the roof, call someone for help. A piece of foam will make sitting on the slope a lot easier and safer. Don't climb up there without some on the ground to help if needed.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2010)

Just a reminder, if your roof vent is plastic, use rubber roof caulk  , not roof tar. The plastic and the tar do not like each other.


----------



## HalCrimm (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I am going to try to do this weekend if it warms up at all.
Hal


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Hal, if you don't have one I'd suggest buying a shingle pry bar. It will make taking the shingles apart a lot easier. If the shingles are in good shape you should be able to reuse them IF you are carefull when you remove the nails.


And one very important thing...BE CAREFULL! If you are not comfortable, call someone for help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2010)

Also, go to GAF Materials Corp. - Roofing Shingles or CertainTeed and you will find how to properly install a vent in a shingle roof.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jan 8, 2011)

Another good idea is to bring a bucket of patience.,take your time, try not to gauge at the shingles as this will tend to lead to damaging more shingles than you wish to repair.Another tip is perform your repair once the sun has been on the shingles making them more flexible.During the fall and winter months this will work great but early hours are required in the late spring till autumn due to high temps.


----------

